# screenprinting on ziplock bags?



## kthought (Apr 9, 2008)

finally started my own line after many many months of research and daydreaming.

i am currently just selling online and packaging the shirts in a simple plastic pouch sealed with tape, lame, i know.

now that i have the shirts i have more time to focus on packaging to give my product that extra flavor.

while looking for daily inspiration, i came across this blogpost and thought that packaging shirts on a resealable ziplock bag was a pretty good idea.

Death By Tshirt - a blog devoted to t-shirt love

i could print my logo and URL on the ziplock bag and since the bag would probably be reused by the my customers for sandwiches and what not, my logo would get that extra marketing mileage. plus i think it looks pretty good.

ANYWAY, is there a way that i could screenprint on ziplock bags? if so, what type of ink should i use?

actually found someone who would make the bags to my specifications and print the logo on it for me but if i could do it myself then i figured why not. 

if i could buy the ziplock bags and print on them myself i could avoid meeting the printer's high minimum requirements and save a little bit of money.

what do you guys think?


----------



## Paul204 (Apr 21, 2007)

You would need to print these with a solvent based ink. I'm sure there are inks designed for printing whatever kind of poly this would be, but you could just invest in all-purpose solvent based inks and buy some plastic catalyst. I do paper printing with Nazdar 9700 series all-purpose inks and print polyethylene record sleeves with it with their NB72 catalyst which I'm sure would do the trick for you.

If you've only ever printed plastisol or waterbased it will be an entirely different world. Printing the plastic before the bags are manufactured would be easiest, otherwise you will have trouble keeping the plastic from pulling up with the screen.


----------



## suka fish (Feb 25, 2010)

What a sweet idea! I would totally go for this! But printing on the bags yourself will be a challenge! at least it would be for me! lol


----------



## jiarby (Feb 8, 2007)

job it out...

clearbags.com


----------



## kthought (Apr 9, 2008)

lol, i know. 

i thought it would be as simple as making the screen for the logo, getting a specialty ink that prints on plastic and printing them on a bunch of ziplock bags and there you have it. 

i should have known better! 

but it seems that there's a lot to think about and alot of trial and error involved as well as some investments on equipment.

since i only have basic technical knowledge on screenprinting (i basically just make the designs and send them off to my printer and let him worry about all the technical stuff) it seems that i would be outsourcing this printing job as well.

my only problem with it is they require a minimum order of 1000pcs which is still a bit too large for me since im only starting out.

another (simple) option is just packing it in a plain old ziplock bag without any prints. maybe just stick a card in there and probably a sticker too to compensate for the lack of a printed logo on the bag.

would really appreciate any suggestions from a consumer's point of view


----------



## kthought (Apr 9, 2008)

jiarby, thanks for the that.

well that would be an option if i were in the US. problem is i am in the Philippines and shipping to Southeast Asia would probably raise my costs too much. 

but i think you're right, job out seems to be the way to go


----------



## meazlesgolf (Mar 17, 2010)

kthought said:


> jiarby, thanks for the that.
> 
> well that would be an option if i were in the US. problem is i am in the Philippines and shipping to Southeast Asia would probably raise my costs too much.
> 
> but i think you're right, job out seems to be the way to go


Whoa! If you can screenprint, all you need to do is grab some polybags with eyeholes on ebay for the size you need (uniquepacking on ebay has a large selection for cheap) and print up some nice cardstock inserts from your inkjet or laser printer and slip it in the bag.

Your product will look very professional. I do this for a lot of my products and I am in the process of creating another one as I type.

Here's a link to what I am typing about.
100 4x6 Resealable Cello Bags 4 x 6 w/ Hang Hole Tag - eBay (item 350322222473 end time Mar-01-10 19:13:37 PST)


----------

